# switching from wicd to NetworkManager (SOLVED)

## bjlockie

I switched from wicd to NetworkManager.

It seems I have an IP (unless it just cached).

Firefox and most stuff seems to work.

I use Pidgin for IM and it won't connect.

It says "Waiting for network connection".

----------

## bjlockie

Went back to wicd (even though development is stopped and it doesn't work with my wireless).

----------

